# We now have a New SxS Section!



## Polaris425

A few have been after me for a while to create a SxS section, and a few more have been asking lately... so, here it is!


SxS Playground​


----------



## Eastexasmudder

It's about time P.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I didnt realize how bad it was, I just moved over 40 threads about the Teryx alone to the SxS section.. haha


----------



## DLB

Looks good.


----------



## teryxrider1979

KOOL. Did we get a swingset too?  LOL


----------



## sloboy

SWWWEEEEETTTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Coool!!


----------

